# Itchy bum



## rachaelcatton (23 April 2009)

My horse is rubbing the sides around his tail area. A little bit lower than his croup. He isnt really rubbing his tail, he is rubbing his fur off and making himself quite sore. 
I first thought it might be sweat under his tail irratating him but i always wash it him throughly. 
I have put camrosa on it but i dont think thats soothing enough.
Has anyone else experienced this? Or know any good anti itch cream?


----------



## Smurphy (23 April 2009)

Is his sheath swollen? many gelding will rub their tail if they have sore bits.


----------



## Perissa (23 April 2009)

Good luck finding the cause and please do let me know if you do.

I have spent just over 3K (so far) trying to find out why my boy is rubbing his bum.


----------



## Cliqmo (23 April 2009)

My boy did this briefly a couple of months ago so I washed his bum with a medicated shampoo (it was only Feb so I only did his backside 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and he hasn't had a problem since


----------



## Sprout (23 April 2009)

My friend's pony was doing this - he had a combination of pin worms and sweet itch!


----------



## Tnavas (23 April 2009)

An extra worm dose may help - Pin worms lay their eggs on the outside of the anus and their moving around can be really itchy.

My Clydesdale does the same thing though despite being wormed - I washed her tail with Nizeral - you may have to go to a chemist to get it. Since then she's been fine.

Nizeral is also brillient for rain scald, mudfever and greasy heel.


----------



## Genesis (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
An extra worm dose may help - Pin worms lay their eggs on the outside of the anus and their moving around can be really itchy.
. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree - ? Pin worm is what I was thinking, regular wiping of the horses bum with disposable baby wipes helps to remove the eggs and help prevent re-infection. Bleugh!!


----------



## Louby (23 April 2009)

My horse did this for the first time ever a few weeks ago.  Touch wood he stopped it after about a week.


----------



## lhotse (23 April 2009)

There are little horrible flies about at the moment that like to bit around the sheath/udder area. I make sure that mine is covered in fly gel all around that area and along her midline, or she will rub her tail.


----------



## kellyeaton (24 April 2009)

it could be lice sweet itch tape worms pin worms. Give him a wormer if not have one for tape worms bath him in insectisedtal shampoo and get some stop itch salve a  product from net tex apply that to his tail it is fab stuff!


----------



## vicksey (24 April 2009)

It may not be so serious, my lad always starts to itch this time of year, clip is growing into a nice summer coat, the weather is warmer etc. He scrtaches his mane and  rubs his back legs too, but as soon as he's used to the warmer weather, his coat has settled down and had a nice bath, he stops???


----------



## rachaelcatton (24 April 2009)

Thank you! Thats interesting as he did have a few worms a few months ago! He had a very strong dose of wormer. But i will defo worm him again! I have brought some medicated shampoo today as well! 
Thank you! I will let you know if it clears up!


----------

